# How to clip a goat for show? What blade to use?



## ecologystudent

Can you use the same blade over the whole goat (excluding udder, because I hear you actually shave it), or do you need different blades for different parts? What blade(s) should a person get if they are showing dairy goats/Nigerian dwarfs?

I'm thinking of getting an Andis AGC clipper, which comes with a #10 blade, and I was wondering if I needed another blade besides that. Is there a website that goes over this?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

I usually use a 10 for show clipping on the body- I usually use a 40 for udder, 30 for legs and face, only because the blade is a better size for getting around the legs and face, and well, you want the udder clipped as close as possible. The biggest trick there is blending the lengths of hair from the 10 cut to the 30! :wink:

Oh and I tried using an Andis AGC Super 2 speed clipper(http://www.smartpakequine.com/ProductCl ... NA-_-18077) before and I loved loved loved it!!! So quiet and smooth- that will be my next clipper purchase for sure!
and then Im throwing my Oster Turbo A5s in the trash :angry:


----------



## StaceyRosado

I use a 10 blade over the entire body and then I use a 40 on the udder.

Get yourself a couple extra 10 blades as they heat up real fast and you can burn the goat easily.

Use lamp oil to lubicate and clean the blades as you clip (I just dip the clipper blade in the oil and run it so it cools down and lubricates then I wipe it and continue clipping the goat)


----------



## sparks879

Wow proctor you use a 40 on their legs and face? 40 is surgical, it takes the hair downt to nothing...

I use a 7 on the body, a 10 on legs below knees and hocks, and a fifty inside ears and on udders. I then use throw away razors the morning of the show on the udders.
beth


----------



## harmonygoats

Summer time we use a 10 on the body and 50 on udder. If the weather is still cool we just body clip with a 4 or 5, that way we can clip the day before and they don't look naked and are cold.


----------



## nutmegfarm

I use 10s body (A-5) or if you use clipmasters (personal favorite) 83 AU top and 84 AU bottom. I use clipmasters from neck to knees to hocks and body. knees, hocks, and below I use 10s and face I use 10s. For mammary I use regular disposable razor, but I DO NOT reccommend this if you are new.


----------



## zoomom

If you are not clipping for show, just for summer/general maintenance, can you use a 10 all over (including udder)?


----------



## SDK

yea... my general maintenance cuts are a 10 on everything, going with the hair.. for show i use a 10 or 15 (depending on when i clip) going against the hair and a 40 on the udder..


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Do you put something on them after clipping to prevent sunburn? I heard baking soda or baby powder will work.


----------

